# Équivalent du BaselWorld à Montréal?



## Machfive (Oct 11, 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde des montres, en faite j'en porte depuis plusieurs années, mais ce n'es que récemment que j'ai décider d'approfondir mes connaissances sur le sujet. 
Je vien de recevoir le livre Pratical Watch Repairing de Donald de Carle, bien hâte de commencer à le lire!

Ma question est, est-ce qu'il y a des rassemblements qui ressemble au BaselWorld, mais à Montréal durant l'année?

Merci pour vos réponse!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Bonjour Machfive,

Les seuls salons dignes d'intérêt se tiennent le long de la côte est américaine, notament à New York et à Miami. Je n'y ai jamais assisté. Ils sont organisés par le magazine WatchTime.

Il n'y a, à ma connaissance, aucun salon à Montréal portant sur les montres.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Ancien sujet mais je remonte, il y aura un salon horloger à Montréal les 27 et 28 septembre prochain. Évidemment, rien de comparable à Baselworld. ;-)


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bonne nouvelle, j’y serai certainement. Merci beaucoup pour l’info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Super! Merci d'avoir partagé ces informations.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/salon-de-montres-watch-fair-montreal-tickets-68698544195


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Ils ont un beau site web, mais pas de programme, ce qui est un peu embêtant pour évaluer le contenu de l'événement. Au moins la liste des marques participantes est intéressante.

https://www.salondemontreal.com


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

J'ai des invitations via Ultramarine, si quelqu'un est intéressé.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Leopal said:


> J'ai des invitations via Ultramarine, si quelqu'un est intéressé.


Zut, j'ai déjà payé mon billet.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Ah dommage. Si tu as des connaissances qui sont intéressées, tu peux leur en faire profiter.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse (et pour qui ça n'embête pas trop de lire en anglais), j'ai partagé mes impressions et des photos au sujet du Salon de MONTREal içi:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/impre...-watch-salon-2019-a-5056327.html#post50118951


----------

